# Prononciation de la consonne finale des nombres : cinq, six, sept, huit, neuf, dix, vingt…



## Thomas1

Bonjour, 

Je me démande comment prononcez-vous les chifres. Quand j'apprenais français à l'école nous avons été enseignés à les prononcer avec toutes les désinences, par exemple :
cinq avec q
six avec s
sept avec t
huit avec t
dix avec s
vingt avec t

Maintenat, quand je parfois écoute radio ou television j'ai l'impresion que certains gens ne pronocent pas ces consonnes (ou quelques-uns d'elles) ou ils les pronocent seulement de temps en temps. Alors, j'ai qulques questions portant sur la prononciation des chifres :
Est-ce qu'ils sont prononcés toutes fois avec les consonnes au bout par certaines ?
Sinon est-ce que ça sonne mal pour les français ?
Quand les gens, qui ne prononcent que les consonnes de temps en temps, en effet les prononcent (est-ce que ça pourrait avoir quelque chose en commun avec un son suivant, c-à-d. si nous avons une consonne alors nous ne prononcons pas la consonne au bout de la chifre et si le son suivant est une voyelle alors nous proncons la consonne au bout de la chifre) ?

Merci d'avance
Thomas

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci. Voir également le fil Faut-il faire la liaison entre le jour et le mois dans les dates ? ainsi que neuf euros, neuf ans, neuf années, neuf hommes, etc. - liaison après "neuf" : [f] ou [v].


----------



## itka

Les prononciations que tu cites sont correctes pour un comptage où le chiffre est prononcé *seul*.
Il me semble que dans certaines régions, on prononce [vint] pour vingt (dans le Sud-Ouest ?) mais la plupart du temps, on dit [vin].

Lorsque le chiffre est suivi d'un nom commençant par une voyelle, on fait bien entendu toutes les liaisons possibles.
Si le mot suivant commence par une consonne : 
5 : cin(q) jours ou cin*q* jours (nord vs sud),  cin(q) cents francs
6 : si(x) jours, si(x) cents francs
7 : se(p)*t* jours, se(p)*t* cents francs
8 : hui(t) jours, hui(t) cents francs
10 : di(x) jours, di(x) francs
20 : vin(gt) jours, vin(gt) francs

Peut-être d'autres personnes penseront-elles à d'autres cas, moi, je ne vois que cela.


----------



## CapnPrep

On dit bien "vinte" (avec [t]) pour _vingt_ prononcé seul, dans l'Est de la France. Thomas1, je te conseille vivement d'adopter ce charmant régionalisme, mais les autres ne partageront sans doute pas mon avis. Mais tout le monde acceptera le [t] dans les composés _vingt-deux_, _vingt-trois_, …, _vingt-neuf_.


----------



## raphaelenka

En Suisse, on prononce également le "t" de vingt.
[…]


----------



## Calamitintin

Dans le Nord Pas de Calais aussi c'est un "Vinte" retentissant (et exaspérant pour les non-habitués  )


----------



## Elisheba

Bonjour!

Prononciation "standard": si le nombre est isolé, on prononcera la consonne finale comme vous l'indiquez, sauf "vingt" ou le "T" est muet (à part dans certaines régions).

Où les choses se compliquent,  c'est lorsque le nombre est suivi d'un nom. Dans ce cas, si le nom suivant commence par une voyelle ou "h" muet, on prononce la consonne (en gras dans les exemples):
5: cin*q*(=*k*); (cin(q=muet) doigts; cin*q*(=*k*) heures; cin*q* (=*k*) enfants
6: si*x*(=s) mais si*x*(=z) heures; si*x*(=z) exemples; si(x=muet) roses
7: sep*t ;* la consonne se prononce toujours: sep*t(*t) ans; sep*t*(*t*) jours
8: hui*t*; se prononce toujours
10: di*x(=S)*, mais di(x=muet) personnes et di*x(*=Z) avions
20: vin(gt=muet), mais ving*t*(=t) ans, et bien sûr tous les composés, 21 etc.
Cela vous aide-t-il?


----------



## Francois114

Je me permets deux rectifications, en rappelant que l'usage n'est pas toujours univoque et monolithique :
- cinq doigts se prononce beaucoup plus souvent avec *k* que sans (cela permet notamment d'éviter une confusion toujours possible avec _cent_ du fait de la grande proximité acoustique des deux nasales)
- hui*t* jours me paraît beaucoup moins fréquent que hui(t) jours. Je trouve même que ça sonne bizarre (peut-être régional ?)


----------



## Elisheba

Pardon, c'est une erreur typographique: je voulais dire : le "t" de huit se prononce toujours lorsqu'il est suivi d'une voyelle!

Merci d'avoir rectifié cette bévue!


----------



## CapnPrep

Et pour "9" ? Vous dites toujours [nœv] devant une voyelle, ou parfois [nœf] ?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Il me semble que je dirais plutôt le contraire...
Neuf avions. F.
Neuf obsédés. F.
Neuf idiots. F.
Neuf urticaires. F.
Neuf élastiques. F.

Neuf heures. V.


----------



## itka

Neuf ans [noeuvã]... mais neuf années [noeufané]

Allons, il y a bien une règle ? Qui nous la trouve ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Peut-être est-ce lié à la longueur du mot suivant ? Une syllabe = v  -- deux syllabes et plus = f ?


----------



## CapnPrep

_Neuf heures_ [nœvœR] et _dix-neuf heures_ [disnœvœR], avec [v], c'est uniquement pour donner l'heure, ou aussi dans d'autres contextes ?

Par ex. dans « neuf heures plus tard », « dix-neuf heures pour finir un travail », « 49 heures », avez-vous [f] ou [v] ?


----------



## Agnès E.

On a un v dans tous ces cas-là.


----------



## Francois114

Ce que dit le TLF sur ma question de neuf :

*Prononc. et Orth.: *[noef]. Liaison devant voyelle ou _h _muet initial pour qq. mots seulement (_ans, heures, hommes _et parfois _autres_) . Ailleurs, cette liaison, notée comme gén. par les dict. anc., est vieillie.


----------



## CapnPrep

C'est bien de vérifier de temps en temps ce qui est dit dans le TLF auprès des locuteurs vivants, car les anc. liaisons, autrefois gén., vieillissent à vue d'oreille.

Alors, _neuf-v-hommes _? _neuf-v-autres-z-hommes_ ?


----------



## Agnès E.

Mmm... j'ai l'impression que je dirais f dans les deux cas. 
z-hommes oui, c'est certain.


----------



## Francois114

En fait, moi aussi ! Sage avis de CapnPrép


----------



## itka

Curieux : si j'essaie de prononcer "neuf hommes", je dis 'neuf-f-hommes' mais si j'imagine cette expression dans une phrase, il me vient plutôt neuf-v-hommes :
"Dans la rue voisine, les neuf hommes attendaient leur chef". 
Pour moi, un v ! Et vous ?


----------



## Calamitintin

Un V aussi, toujours pour moi...


----------



## lautr

Salut !

Il y a quelques numéros dans lesquels il faut prononcer la dernière consonne (_cinq_, _six_, _sept_, _huit_, _neuf_, _dix_).

Cependant, on m'a appris qu'on ne doit pas prononcer le _x_ (|s|) quand _six_ ou _dix_ sont suivis d'un mot commençant par consonne. Mais qu'est qu'il se passe avec les autres ?

_Il y a cinq/sept/huit/neuf/vingt/cent jours._

Dans ce cas, est-ce qu'on prononce la dernière consonne ?


Merci d'avance.


----------



## DearPrudence

- *cinq/sept *: on prononce tout le temps

- *neuf *: on prononce tout le temps
(est-ce que je rêve ou on prononce : "neuf heures" = "neuveures" ?)

- *vingt/cent 
*+ consonne : on ne prononce pas le "t"
_-> vin(gt) / cen(t) jours

_ mais liaison quand commence par une voyelle/h non aspiré
_ vingt ans - cent ans -> vintan - centan_

mais liaison avec le "s" quand au pluriel :
_ quatre-vingts ans - deux cents ans -> quatre-vingts zans - deux cents zans ->_


- *huit* : 
+ consonne : on ne prononce pas le "t"
_-> hui(t) jours

_+ voyelle/h non aspiré : on le prononce pour faire la liaison
_-> huit enfants/heures

_à la fin, sans rien qui suit : on prononce:
_-> Nous sommes huit.

_edit : correction faite. Mais il y a toujours des petits malins qui parlent du "h" ...


----------



## lautr

Merci beaucoup, DearPrudence !!!

Ton explication est super claire. Mais il y a quelque chose qui m'étonne un peu : on prononce toujours le _q_ !!! C'est bizarre, je dirais que je ne l'entends pas dans certains cas (_cinq cents_ (?)). Mmmm... je vais chez l'oto-rhino, il faut tendre l'oreille...  

Et merci encore une fois.


----------



## miss tinguette

pour cinq cent, on ne prononce pas le q, effectivement !


----------



## Calamitintin

Et dans le nord de la France ils prononcent toujours le t de vingt [vint]...
 Qu'est-ce que c'est moche 
++
Cal


----------



## lautr

Je regrette, mais j'ai un autre doute  ... J'ai écrit:



> on m'a appris qu'on ne doit pas prononcer le _x_ (|s|) quand _six_ ou _dix_ sont suivis d'un mot commençant par consonne.


 
Mais on prononce le _x_ dans _dix-neuf_ [_dizneuf_], n'est-ce pas ? Y a-t-il d'autres cas similaires ? Et pourquoi _diz_ à la place de _dis_ ?  Est-ce qu'on peut considerer qu'il y a une liaison ???

Merci encore.


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Bonne question. On prononce en effet :

Dix-sept : "dis-sèt" , mais:
Dix-huit  : "diz-uit"   et    dix-neuf  :  "diz- neuf" , ainsi que "dix" suivi d'un mot commençant par une voyelle:
Dix camions : "di-camions" , mais  Dix énormes camions : " di-z-énormes camions",   " di-girafes" mais "di-z-éléphants".

Je n'ai pas de certitude pour l'explication, mais c'est dû sans doute à l'évolution phonétique du Français. Peut-être que pour "dix-neuf" le son "s" consonne sourde s'est sonorisé en "z" par assimilation avec le "n" qui le suit et qui est lui-même une consonne nasale sonore, alors que dans "dix-sept, "x" est suivi de la sourde "s". Ce qui est sûr , c'est que le "s" intervocalique d'origine latine s'est sonorisé en "z": "case" se prononce "ca-z-e" et non  comme "casa" en Latin ou en Espagnol , "oser" = "o-z-er" et non comme "osar".... Il en est de même pour dix suivi d'une voyelle : "dix hommes" se prononce "di-z-(h)ommes" , h muet ne comptant pas.


----------



## Lilla My

Calamitintin said:


> Et dans le nord de la France ils prononcent toujours le t de vingt [vint]...
> Qu'est-ce que c'est moche



C'est faux, on prononce le "t" de vingt quand rien ne le suit :
_Il y en a vingt _
(ou suivi d'une voyelle comme tout le monde), mais pas quand il est suivi d'une consonne. En tout cas, ici en Lorraine.


----------



## itka

Je pense que Calamitintin voulait parler du mot "vingt" tout seul :
Il y en a vingt.
J'en ai acheté vingt.

Normalement, en français, on ne prononce pas le "t", mais dans le Nord (la Lorraine en fait-elle partie ?) j'ai déjà entendu : il y en a ving*t*.


----------



## geostan

De plus, je prononce le "x" de six et de dix [s] lorsque le nombre est suivi d'un nom de mois.

le six avril, le six mai, le dix novembre

Cheers!


----------



## itka

Ah bon ? Au Canada, alors ? Parce qu'en France, ce n'est pas possible :
le six-z-avril : liaison
le si-mai : pas de s
le di-novembre : pas de s


----------



## geostan

Je doute qu'il s'agisse d'une différence de pays dans ce cas.

Girodet dans son Dictionnaire du Bon Français dit en effet que la prononciation que vous donnez est plus courante de nos jours. Il ajoute, cependant, que l'usage est assez flottant et que la forme [dis] pourra être préférée dans la diction soignée.

Dans le cas du "dix avril", par contre, il préconise la forme [di savril] tout en ajoutant que l'autre forme est correcte aussi. Il finit par suggérer qu'il n'y a pas de règle absolue.

Je serais donc un peu vieux jeu.

A propos, on dit "Au Canada," non?

Cheers!


----------



## san mateo

Prafois j'écoute "di", et parfois "disse". Pourqoui? C'est une préférence ou une règle?

Merci,
Matt


----------



## rolmich

Placé devant une voyelle, c'est *"dise/dize" *
_Cela fait dix ans qu'elle vient._
Placé devant une consonne, c'est "*di*"
_Elle est dix fois grand-mère._


----------



## Punky Zoé

Bonjour

Et sans complément c'est bien  /dis/ ("disse").


----------



## KennyHun

Dirait-on les six zet sept septembre, en faisant la liaison, ou plutôt les siS et sept septembre, en prononçant le s à la fin de "six"? Ce dernier serait un peu bizarre, mais pourquoi pas demander plutôt que de ne pas savoir....
Ben, en fait, je suis assez certain que c'est le premier mais pas cent pour cent donc il vaut mieux poser la question à des personnes compétentes, quoi.


----------



## quinoa

La liaison imposera "z" ("sizé") alors que la non-liaison fera prononcer "sis" "et" "sept".
Enfin, voilà ce que je prononce. Voir d'autres avis.


----------



## janpol

Il est vrai que le x se prononce z à la liaison (l'heureuzhomme, deuzenfants) mais dans ce cas précis, je dis et entends autour de moi "sisset sept".  On penserait que celui qui dirait "sizet" aurait "un cheveu sur la langue". Un régionalisme ?
Il semblerait que "et" soit l'exception (10 et 2 = 12 : disset deux)


----------



## Maître Capello

Je dis également [sisɛ].


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
Je dis aussi "siss et" ...; "diss et "... 
Si j'entendais 'siz et' je l'attribuerais à une pratique personnelle étonnante.
Et pourtant je fais une liaison en "z" dans d'autres cas : "six ans" (sizan); "dix ans" (dizan) ...


----------



## PatriceD

Six épaules, vous dites sissépaules ?... 
Je crois que le problème vient juste du 7 qui suit... C'est plus facile de dire sissessept que sizessept !


----------



## DearPrudence

PatriceD said:


> Je crois que le problème vient juste du 7 qui suit...


Ou de n'importe quel autre nombre, comme l'a dit Janpol, non ? 
(comme les autres, je dis "siss et sept", "siss et deux", "siss et demi",...)


----------



## PatriceD

Exact, je vais changer de lunettes...
Ceci étant, personnellement, je dis si*Z*éSSèt septembre, peut-être parce que je parle lentement...


----------



## quinoa

J'ai fait quelques tests autour de moi auprès d'adultes et ados :
Six et demi : tous prononcent /sissé/, 
six et sept : plus mitigé, très souvent /sissé/, parfois /sizé/


----------



## Nanon

Voici un excellent article de la BDL à ce sujet. C'est valable au Canada, mais aussi ailleurs.



> _Six_ et _dix_ sont des déterminants numéraux (ou adjectifs numéraux cardinaux) lorsqu’ils accompagnent un nom. Si ce nom, ou l’adjectif qui le précède, commence par une consonne ou par un h aspiré, la consonne finale est muette. <...> Lorsque six et dix sont suivis d'un nom ou d'un adjectif qui commence par une voyelle ou par un h muet, la consonne finale se prononce _z_. <...> Dans tous les autres contextes, c’est la prononciation [sis] (_sis_) pour _six_ et [dis] (_dis_) pour _dix_ qui prévaut, bien qu’elle ne soit pas exclusive.


 
Je dis le six [s] et (conjonction) sept septembre, mais le six [z] octobre (nom).
Je dis le six septembre avec un [s] que je ne gémine pas ("si*S S*eptembre") mais il y a peut-être des gens qui le font...


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Tout comme Quinoa. Les sis et sept me paraît le plus naturel mais les siz_et sept ne me choque pas.


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai une question sur le nombre six et ses composés.

Lorsqu'on compte, on prononce /sis/. Il est suivi d'un substantif commençant par voyelle on fait la liaison avec réalisation /z/ six amis /sizami/; s'il est suivi d'un mot commençant par consonne on ne fait pas de liaison: six livres /silivr/.

Dans la date, c'est la même chose ou il faut toujours prononcer /sis/ indépendamment du mois qui suit? Le six  décembre: c'est le /sis/ ou le /si/?

Merci


----------



## Xenay

Bonjour,

six *d*écembre : /si/  (consonne)
six *a*vril : /sizavril/ (voyelle)

C'est donc exactement la même "règle" que vous avez expliquée dans votre message


----------



## Xence

ilie86 said:


> Lorsqu'on compte, on prononce /sis/. Il est suivi d'un substantif commençant par voyelle on fait la liaison avec réalisation /z/ six amis /sizami/;



C'est effectivement le cas lorsque le substantif commence par une voyelle, mais également par un _h_ muet : six hommes = /sizɔm/. En revanche, on dira : six hérissons = /si eʀisɔ ̃/ (_h_ aspiré)

Pour ce qui est des dates, il me semble avoir entendu les deux variantes : /sisavril/ et /sizavril/. (Voir aussi dans la BDL).


----------



## ilie86

Mais dans la date, avec un mois commençant par consonne, faut-il dire: six février /si févrie/ ou /sis févrie/?


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour,

Les deux se disent. Pour ma part, j'ai tendance à dire et à entendre si et di, sauf si le mois est antéposé :
Je viendrai en février, le six (sis).


----------



## CapnPrep

ilie86 said:


> Dans la date, c'est la même chose ou il faut toujours prononcer /sis/ indépendamment du mois qui suit? Le six  décembre: c'est le /sis/ ou le /si/?


Voir aussi le fil suivant : Liaison dans les dates


----------



## Maître Capello

Xence said:


> Pour ce qui est des dates, il me semble avoir entendu les deux variantes : /sisavril/ et /sizavril/. (Voir aussi dans la BDL).


Pour ma part, devant une voyelle, je prononce tantôt [s], tantôt [z] : _le six avril_ [si*s*avʁil] / [si*z*avʁil]. Il m'arrive même parfois de ne pas prononcer le _x_ du tout : [siavʁil].

Devant une consonne, je ne le prononce jamais : _le six février_ [sifevʁije]. Mais j'ai déjà entendu [si*s*fevʁije]…


----------



## lav92

Faut-il faire la liaison dans ces deux cas :

Six [z] ou cept personnes
huit [t] ou neuf personne ?


----------



## Xence

/si*s*/ ou sept ... (On fait la liaison avec *z* uniquement si _six _est suivi d'un nom ou d'un adjectif commençant par une voyelle ou un _h _muet).

/ui*t*/ ou neuf ... (Le *-t* final est généralement muet devant un nom ou un adjectif commençant par une consonne ou un _h_ aspiré).


Pour plus de règles concernant la prononciation des nombres, voir par exemple les articles de la BDL.


----------



## sono Iran

Bonjour, Toujours un problème de prononciation: Je prononce "vingt-neuf" sans prononcer le "t" à la fin de "vingt" et ainsi de suite pour vingt-dux, vingt-trois,...mais je viens d'écouter un document où on prononce ce "t". Alors, quelle est la bonne prononciation en français standard? Est ce que les deux sont possibles ou est ce que cela varie d'une région à l'autre? Pourriez vous me dire? Merci bien


----------



## tilt

Bonjour,

Pour autant que je puisse en juger, en France, on prononce le_ t_ à la fin de _vingt _quand le mot ne termine pas le nombre.
C'est en tout cas ce que font les gens autour de moi.


----------



## tpfumefx

Bonjour,

C'est ce que le TLF signale aussi : 


> Prononc. et Orth.: [vɛ̃] à la pause ou devant cons.: vingt fois [vɛ̃fwa] sauf dans les nombres de 22 à 29: vingt-deux [vɛ̃tdø]. [vɛ̃t] devant voy.: vingt arbres [vɛ̃taʀbʀ] ou h non aspiré: vingt hommes [vɛ̃tɔm]. Le g est une lettre purement étymol.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je pense que la plupart des gens prononcent le _t_ dans _vingt-neuf_. En revanche, on peut ne pas prononcer le [t] pour les nombres de 22 à 27.

Par exemple : _vingt-deux_ → [vɛ̃.tə.dø] ou [vɛ̃t.dø] ou [vɛ̃.n‿dø]

P.S.: Le TLFi indique incorrectement : « _vingt-deux _[vεtdø] » (sic !).


----------



## julia shin

Bonjour,

'La bibliothèque est ouverte de 10 à 18 heures.' => Ici, 'dix à', on prononce [ diza] ou [disa] ????

Merci de votre aide !


----------



## SwissPete

... dissa ...


----------



## DrChen

Les deux ne me choquent pas.


----------



## Kwistax

normalement diza, mais c'est plus facile de dire dissa. Je dis plus souvent dissa que diza.


----------



## Maître Capello

Je préfère aussi largement ne pas faire la liaison dans ce cas et dire [disa] plutôt que [diz‿a].


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour tout le monde,

selon ce message de Maître Capello, 22 à 27 , on peut ne pas prononcier le dernier t.

Je peux penser que c'est le même cas 32 à 37, 42 à 47, 52 à 57, 62 à 67, 72 à 77 ?

Mais j'ai écouté de 60, on prononce toujours t.


Même, quand j'ai écouté des documents sonores qui prononcent les chiffres en français.

Je vois les deux cas:
1. On prononce toujours la dernière prononciation 't' (vingt-deux, trente-deux, quarante-trois,etc)

2. On prononce 't' seulement dans ces cas (avec huit)     ( ~et un(ça j'ai compris), vingt-huit, trente-huit, quarante-huit, cinquante-huit, etc)

Quelle critère dois-je suivre ?  On peut penser qu'il y a deux manières pour prononcer les chiffres?

Merci de lire mon message .
Bonne journée.


----------



## tpfumefx

Les chiffres un, deux, trois, vingt se prononcent sans consonne finale à la pause et devant consonne. Une consonne de liaison intervient devant les mots à initiale vocalique.


----------



## Philippides

Un point supplémentaire sur la prononciation.
En France, à peu près tout le monde prononce 21 : "vingt-et-un" (avec la liaison) mais 81 : "quatre-vingt-un" (sans liaison)
[…]


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.
Euh , peut-être mon message n'est pas clair.
Je ne peux pas résoudre ma difficulté pour comprendre la prononciation. J'écris plus concrètement ce que je ne comprends pas.

1. Un site français prononce comme ci-dessous:
Trente deux (sans prononcer t ; tren deux)
Trente trois ( la même chose)
 trente quatre
Trente cinq
Trente six
Trente sept    (jusqu'ici)

Trente huit  trente  neuf ( prononce avec t)

C'est égal de quarante à cinquante.

Mais j'ai écouté que t de soixante se prononce toujours.

2. Un autre site prononce comme ci-dessous
Trente deux (t se prononce ;  trente deux)
Trente trois
Trente quatre
Trente cinq
Trente six
Trente sept  (jusqu'ici, la même chose)

C'est ça que je voulais savoir, pourquoi les deux manière de lire les chiffres existent.

J'espère que cette fois-ci, ma question est plus claire que l'avant.
Merci de nouveau de vos aides !


----------



## k@t

Bonjour Chocolat, 


CHOCOLAT17 said:


> C'est ça que je voulais savoir, pourquoi les deux manière de lire les chiffres existent.


Question d'accent, de personne, de situation de communication, de rapidité d'élocution.

Sauf à prononcer de façon méridionale en n’élidant pas le schwa : _*trenteudeux*_, _*trenteutrois*_, etc. il y a deux consonnes qui se suivent *trentdeux*, _*trenttrois*_, etc., pour peu que l’on parle un peu rapidement ou de façon relâchée (dans le sens phonétique = sans tendre les phonèmes) le /t/ s’entendra pas ou peu, particulièrement avec _*32 *_et _*33 *_(pour *32 *parce que /t/ et /d/ sont des phonèmes très proches, qui ne se distinguent en fait que par un seul trait phonétique : le voisement, pour *33 *parce que deux /t/ se suivent), avec les suivantes, il me semble qu’il s’efface moins. Avec *38*, c’est normal qu’on le prononce et l’entende bien, puisque le /t/ est suivi d’une semi-voyelle.
Si c’est possible, il faudrait que tu nous donnes l’adresse du site en question pour voir si nos oreilles de natifs perçoivent ou non le /t/.

*Ici*, il y a une prononciation avec le schwa, du coup on entend forcément très bien le /t/.
*Ici*, les prononciation de Splouf sont très intéressantes :
*-* dans la première, sans qu’il ne prononce le schwa, on entend très bien le /t/, parce qu’il marque une pause entre trente et deux (ce qui est possible, et correct, mais peu probable dans un flux de conversation rapide et courante ;  courante, c’est-à-dire pas de lecture, déclamation, etc.).
*-* dans la seconde, il ne prononce toujours pas le schwa et en plus, il ne marque pas de pause entre trente et deux, il enchaine, du coup, on entend à peine le /t/ - personnellement, je l’entends, mais c’est très léger.
Celle de gwen ressemble à la deuxième de Splouf, et celle de Clador prononcer le schwa, comme celle de Justyna.

J'espère que j'ai bien compris ta question ! Ben sinon, n'hésite pas à la reformuler, on finira bien par se comprendre !


----------



## Maître Capello

Dans les nombres composés, on peut ne pas prononcer le _t_ de _vingt_ lorsque l'on prononce les nombres « vite et mal », par exemple en comptant rapidement ou dans la locution _Vingt-deux, v'là les flics !_ Le _t_ reste toutefois toujours sonore si l'unité est _huit_ car ce chiffre commence phonétiquement par une (semi-)voyelle et non une consonne comme les autres chiffres – outre _un_ qui est cas particulier. Cela reste vrai pour les autres dizaines avec un _e_ muet qui suit (_trente_, _quarante_, _cinquante_, etc.).

22-27: _vingt-deux_ → [vɛ̃.tə.dø] ou [vɛ̃t.dø] ou en parlant vite [vɛ̃.n‿dø] / _vingt-trois_ → [vɛ̃.tə.tʁwa] ou [vɛ̃t.tʁwa] ou en parlant vite [vɛ̃.n‿tʁwa] / etc.
28: _vingt-huit_ → [vɛ̃.tə.ɥit] ou [vɛ̃t.ɥit], mais pas [vɛ̃.n‿ɥit]
29: _vingt-neuf_ → [vɛ̃.tə.nœf] ou [vɛ̃t.nœf] voire [vɛ̃.nœf] en parlant vite

32-37: _trente-deux_ → [tʁɑ̃.tə.dø] ou [tʁɑ̃t.dø] ou en parlant vite [tʁɑ̃.n‿dø] / _trente-trois_ → [tʁɑ̃.tə.tʁwa] ou [tʁɑ̃t.tʁwa] ou en parlant vite [tʁɑ̃.n‿tʁwa] / etc.
38: _trente-huit_ → [tʁɑ̃.tə.ɥit] ou [tʁɑ̃t.ɥit] mais pas [tʁɑ̃.n‿ɥit]
39: _trente-neuf_ → [tʁɑ̃.tə.nœf] ou [tʁɑ̃t.nœf] voire [tʁɑ̃.nœf] en parlant vite

etc.


----------



## CHOCOLAT17

Bonjour k@t et Maître Capello,

D'abord, je vous remercie pour vos explications.

C'est vrai que c'était une question sur divers points. J'ai bien écouté des voix de forvo et lu différente manière de prononciation.

J'ajoute les sites que j'ai consultés, voilà ci-dessous.

1. Les nombres 20 à 60à mes oreilles ,il prononce t seulement pour 21 ,28, 29, 31, 38, 39, 41, 48, 49, 51, 58, 59 (comme vous avez déjà expliqué, j'ai compris pour *1, *8)
Je vous conseille de l'écouter, car ma question était créé après ce document sonore.

2.''comptons en français'' de 21à 69, c'est le titre de Youtube. comme on ne peut pas ajouter l'adresse de youtube, je n'ai pas pu apporter ce site comme le premier cas. 

Ecoutez ce document sonore à partir de 4:29 , dans ce vidéo, un homme français lit des chiffres avec t pour les nombres composés.


J'ai compris mieux maintenant, je vois que ça dépend à la rapidité d'élocution.
Si je résume, si on parle vite [ t ] de vingt, trente, quarante, cinquante(bien sûr sauf avec 8) s'entendra pas ou peu. Mais si on enseigne lentement aux étudiants, on articulera [t].

Merci beaucoup . Je vous souhaite une bonne journée


----------



## danielc

tilt said:


> Pour autant que je puisse en juger, en France, on prononce le_ t_ à la fin de _vingt _quand le mot ne termine pas le nombre.
> C'est en tout cas ce que font les gens autour de moi.


Les Canadiens ne prononcent pas le t final de _vingt_ quand celui-ci est seul.


----------



## k@t

Bonjour Chocolat, 

Dans la première vidéo, j’entends bien les /t/ pour tous les nombres, mais la personne enchaine davantage que dans la seconde, du coup ils sont moins marqués et on les perçoit moins.
Il est possible que certaines personnes ne prononcent pas le /t/, mais je n’ai pas le sentiment d’avoir déjà entendu cette prononciation.


----------



## yuechu

Bonjour !
Est-ce que les consonnes finales sont prononcées dans des locutions telles que : "six de trèfle" ?
Merci d'avance !


----------



## J.F. de TROYES

Oui, le x est prononcé /s/  comme c'est le cas lorsque _six_ n'est pas suivi directement par un nom : _Nous sommes six_ ( /sis/ ) .  Au contraire, suivi d'un nom, il est prononcé /siz/ suivi d'un nom commençant par une voyelle ( _six enfants_ ) ou un h muet ( _six hommes_ ) et /si / suivi d'un nom commençant par une consonne ( _six femmes_ ).


----------



## Wai Ho

Ici au Québec, c’est très simple pour « six » et « dix », on prononce toujours toujours le son « s » dans tous les cas même devant une voyelle ou une consonne: six photos, on prononce « sisse phôtô », six années, c’est « sissanné ». Au contraire, il y a 2 exceptions, « six heures » et « six ans », on prononce « Z ». Pour le mot « vingt », on prononce pas le g et le t, mais on prononce le t pour faire une liaison seulement devant une voyelle.


----------

